# Replying to gsm allocated



## muhammad_1990 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi,

I recently received an email requesting more information. In the attached PDFs, there's a part somewhere in the huge amounts of text that says:

*Send your response to me using the contact details provided below*

And then down below, a general "gsm allocated" email address is given for contacting regarding visa processing.

By "me", I guess the case officer means "themself". Can anyone please advise whether I need to reply to the CO after I have finished uploading extra documents or just clicking "Information Provided" button in my online visa application form is enough?

Many thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

muhammad_1990 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently received an email requesting more information. In the attached PDFs, there's a part somewhere in the huge amounts of text that says:
> 
> ...


In my opinion when the CO has specifically asked that the response be sent to him, you should attach all the documents you are providing in an email and send to him also

You should also upload the documents in the DIBP portal and after completing, press the IP button


Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

muhammad_1990 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently received an email requesting more information. In the attached PDFs, there's a part somewhere in the huge amounts of text that says:
> 
> ...


Its very much generic narration COs follow.

Upload requested information in IMMI account, thats enough.


----------



## muhammad_1990 (Apr 19, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Its very much generic narration COs follow.
> 
> Upload requested information in IMMI account, thats enough.


That's what I think is the case. Anyways, I will try to do some more research on it. Thanks for your answers.


----------

